# DWA eyecap removal?



## Joe So (Dec 27, 2009)

I was watching a youtube video of a nice viper and the guy talking was on about removing an eyecap from one of his DWAs after a bad shed.. I'm just intrigued asto how you manage this safely with such a rep, any ideas?


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

You would just have to keep it restrained behind the head and remove it the normal way you would a non-DWA.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Do it carefully!


----------



## mustang100893 (Nov 16, 2009)

With your a** cheeks clenched


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Soak a cotton bud in mineral oil then use tongs to hold the bud while dabbing over the retained eyecap. Leave overnight then use the same method to gentley rub away the cap , only this time with a cotton bud moistened in luke warm water.
If this fails repeat the procedure.

Cheers,
Al


----------



## Mad4Monitors (Nov 12, 2009)

Joe So said:


> I was watching a youtube video of a nice viper and the guy talking was on about removing an eyecap from one of his DWAs after a bad shed.. I'm just intrigued asto how you manage this safely with such a rep, any ideas?


ur sig is beautiful mate :2thumb: is it urs?


----------



## Joe So (Dec 27, 2009)

No I dont even have a DWAL yet haha
It's my ultimate want Hairy bush viper (Atheris hispida) < nice video of one
Think I'll start with a regular african bush first when I do eventually get my DWAL


----------



## Mad4Monitors (Nov 12, 2009)

Joe So said:


> No I dont even have a DWAL yet haha
> It's my ultimate want Hairy bush viper (Atheris hispida) < nice video of one
> Think I'll start with a regular african bush first when I do eventually get my DWAL


yeah deffo! gorgeous snake tho absolutly stunning :no1:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

some people, modify tubes so that they can keep the animal restrained safely and remove the eye cap through a small hole in the tube.


----------



## Mad4Monitors (Nov 12, 2009)

SiUK said:


> some people, modify tubes so that they can keep the animal restrained safely and remove the eye cap through a small hole in the tube.


could u explain in more detail? thanks hun


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

I pin them and dab Cellotape on their eye - it soon comes off! 2 second job.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Good method Dave, but i'd recommend lubricating the eye first mate. I nearly pulled a royals eye out of the socket using sticky tape on a dry eye cap


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Al Hyde said:


> Good method Dave, but i'd recommend lubricating the eye first mate. I nearly pulled a royals eye out of the socket using sticky tape on a dry eye cap


you need your eye lubricating at all times!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Joe So (Dec 27, 2009)

Really, tape?
Surely its bad for the snakes haha


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Joe So said:


> Really, tape?
> Surely its bad for the snakes haha


Well it never should touch the eye if there is a cap on it. Al, thats a pisser  

Dave


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

Some really good advise there if you have a DWA or not!!!!


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

I use the same as dave i trap the snake between a couple of pieces of foam then i use electrical tape as this is sticky enough to take the eye cap off but not as sticky as say clear tape or masking tape so shouldnt have any problems i also wrap the tape around a pencil sticky side up so to speak so you dont neet to get your fingers as close. if the snake is on the large side i would use a jigger/pinner similar to what Paul Rowley designed a few years ago:notworthy:


----------



## Joe So (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice, I was gunna ask about sexing too but i figued you'd just tube 'em if you did need to sex 'em..


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

How would you go about giving one a bath? if it had problems shedding?


----------



## Joe So (Dec 27, 2009)

I'd imagine hooking it into a bin/baby bath or just excessive misting.
I think most keepers make sure they mist their DWAs alot.. prevention beats cure :2thumb:


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

Joe So said:


> I'd imagine hooking it into a bin/baby bath or just excessive misting.
> I think most keepers make sure they mist their DWAs alot.. prevention beats cure :2thumb:


yeah misting makes more sense lol


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

The way I remove brills is to pin & hold the snake behind the head. Then give the eye a good soaking with a water squirty bottle. I then use a specially selected pair of tweezers (fine & blunt tipped) to lift off the brill.


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

Dont keep DWA but for all snakes both rear fanged and non venomous i use this 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/363141-alternative-eyecap-removal.html


----------



## Lamprophis (Jun 12, 2008)

Kat91 said:


> How would you go about giving one a bath? if it had problems shedding?


The same way as you would with a non-venomous snake, but just using a hook when transferring into a tub. However most of the time a good spray when coming into shed should prevent a bad shed


----------

